# $#%&*!! Lockmaster



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I got out for a few hours Friday afternoon. Found some nice white bass downriver from the dam. Dedcided to go on up to Meldahl for wipers. They had two gates in the center of the dam wide open, the current was all messed up. If you could cast 1/4 mile maybe you could get to the fish. Do they do this on purpose? Do they know it screws up the fishing for landlubbers? I remember only one other day last year when the current was like it was on Friday.
Cady


----------



## farmboy (Oct 12, 2005)

they have to use different locks to clear debris.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Well they dont care about the fisherman, there first priority is for the Army Corps Engineers!


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

guys get real, its not that they don't care, it's not their job to worry about the guy trying to fish, they have a job to do and if they means letting water out to clear debris from the wickets then so be it...

if you fish around dams that is something you have to deal with, so its not #&%(@ lockmaster, its just a man doing his job. deal with it


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I didn't know about clearing the debris, that makes sense. Also don't take everything so seriously!!!
Cady


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

alright i'll try, but i figured people would know that the dam is a bigger responsibility than people fishing.....

good luck next time out


----------

